# Validador de monedas



## edwin657 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola lo que pasa es lo siguiente:
Nesecito desarrollar un validador para monedas y hasta ahora no he logrado gran cosa esto es para un proyecto que tengo de la U cualquier APORTE por pequeño que sea me sirve, cualquier IDEA para solucionar este problemilla me seria de GRAN ayuda gracias
jhon colombia


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

Los "monederos" comerciales trabajan de una forma parecida a un detector de metales, mide la variacion de reluctancia que produce la moneda en un campo magnetico. Cualquier otro metodo de medida (Peso, diametro) es pasible de ser "estafado".
Una vez obtenida la variacion del campo magnetico esta es comparada con los valores pre programados de valor de las monedas y su respectiva reluctancia.


----------



## edwin657 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola fogonazo:
ahora la pregunta es como puedo construir o encontrar este dispositivo que mida la reluctancia por no tengo ni idea
Yo he tratado de medir el diametro pero no he logrado hacerlo si tienes un idea de como haerlo seria bueno ya que a mi ya se me agotaron


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

Primero imaginate un transformador sin nucleo en el que el primario y el secundario se encuentran separados por una ranura (Por donde pasaran las monedas) el primario se alimenta con una tension de alta frecuencia.
En el secundario se induce una tension XX, ahora bien, en el momento que pasa por entre las bobinas la dichosa moneda la tension del secundario cambia porque cambio el medio por el que se propagaba el campo magnetico (Casi siempre aumenta), Ahora (Durante el paso de la moneda) tu tension sera de X1, este valor se compara con el de registro correspondiente a una moneda de valor estandar, de hay se pueden dar 3 casos:

1) PreAjuste 1  > X1 = Moneda falsa u moneda de otro valor.
2) PreAjuste 1 < X1 = Moneda falsa u moneda de otro valor.
2) PreAjuste 1 = X1 = Moneda verdadera

Claro esta que el monedero compara con una serie de distintos valores de monedas.

Aqui tienes un circuito que te puede orientar sobre como implementarlo, OJO no es un detector de monedas, es un circuito para aprovechar el cambio de campo magnetico
http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/detmetales1.htm

Sobre como detectar el diametro, se me ocurre hacer rodar la moneda por una rampa iluminada con infrarrojo, la moneda al girar va tapando detectores (Infrarrojos) colocados a distintos niveles, si tapa uno pero no el siguiente el diametro de la moneda se encuentra entre esos 2 niveles, Diametro entre las alturas de los detectores.
Saludos


----------



## edwin657 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola fogonazo:
Muy buena información no se me habia ocurrido lo del transformador, probe con un detector de efecto hall pero lo que sucedio es que no habia gran cambio en este cuando pasaba la moneda
voy a probar el circuito del link pero lo que me cuesta es la construccion de la bobina ya que no tengo experiencia con estas pero hare todo lo necesario.
Espero que ocurra un cambio en el voltaje con el cual se puedan diferenciar las monedas, tengo una pregunta. Tu has probado esta clase de circuitos?.

En cuanto a lo del diametro he pensado en lo que dices pero no lo implemente porque, trabajando con infrarojos tube muchos problemas con el ancho del rayo infrarojo que es muy grande pero esto se mejora con otro tipo de infrarojo que no tengo la menor idea de cual utilizar

Te agradesco por tu respuesta y espero me sigas colaborando ya que ha sido de gran ayuda tus ideas espero que con lo del detector me vaya bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

Los he reparado.
Respecto al ancho del haz infrarojo si colocas tu detector detras de una ranura muy fina mejoras la presicion de la deteccion.


----------



## edwin657 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bueno pues hasta ahora no he probado el circuito, en la pagina hay otros detectores de metal me preguntaria si estos tambien detectarian las monedas y que se presenten un buen cambio para poder diferenciar las monedas

Con los sensores he probado con unos que saque de uno mouse viejitos de los mecanicos que tienen bola.
Lo ultimo que he probado es con un proyecto que encontre para medir diametro en las maquinas tragamonedas.
Gracias por las ideas aportadas y espero que me puedas seguir ayudando


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2007)

Que nivel de seguridad de deteccion andas buscando ?


----------



## edwin657 (Jul 31, 2007)

El nivel de seguridad en este momentono me importa lo que me importa es que detecte la moneda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2007)

Si solamente te interesa leer el paso de la moneda puedes hacer una ranura muy justa al tamaño de la moneda (Para que no entre algo mayor) y colocas un optoaislador (Como el del mouse) bien al borde del diametro (Para que no detecte algo de menor diametro) y haces caer la moneda haciendo que apoye ligeramente en un lado.
Otra posibilidad seria un sistema mecanico de discriminacion con 3 agujeros, 1 chico (Diametro - 1 mm), 1 mediano (Diametro + 0.5 mm)y 1 grande (Diametro +1 mm).
La moneda pasara por el grande y el mediano pero NO por el chico.
Si el objeto es mayor que el diametro de la moneda puede pasar por el grande pero NO por el mediano.
Si el objeto es chico pasara por los 3.
Este seria un sistema logico mecanico, con optoaisladores y algo de logica electronica puedes tener cierto nivel de seguridad.
SAludos


----------

